# Application pour conf calls vidéo iOs et Android



## Thierry6 (20 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,
quelle est la meilleure application pour faire conf calls entre des personnes sur iOs et d'autres sur Android ?
donc pas FaceTime
besoin pour 5 personnes (dommage pour WhatsApp)
Plusieurs réfractaires au compte Facebook donc pas Messenger 
il reste Skype, google Duo, Discord et peut être d'autres, merci pour vos retours.


----------



## Chris K (21 Mars 2020)

La meilleure je ne sais pas. J’ai utilisé Skype hier pour une rénion à plusieurs, aucun soucis.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Mars 2020)

Teams, de Microsoft ?


----------



## USB09 (21 Mars 2020)

Je viens de découvrir cela https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/zoom-cloud-meetings/id546505307


----------



## RubenF (21 Mars 2020)

Zoom est pas mal effectivement mais si vous pouvez je vous invite clairement à utiliser Teams de MS


----------



## USB09 (22 Mars 2020)

RubenF a dit:


> Zoom est pas mal effectivement mais si vous pouvez je vous invite clairement à utiliser Teams de MS



Si on peut éviter Microsoft...


----------



## edenpulse (22 Mars 2020)

Zoom fonctionne très bien et est multiplateforme, à ma connaissance, c'est largement le plus stable, avec la meilleure qualité audio/video


----------



## USB09 (22 Mars 2020)

Au vu de ses particularités, on pourrait même s’en servir comme tableau blanc je pense.


----------



## Thierry6 (30 Mars 2020)

merci pour vos réponses. 
Zoom parait un peu cher pour le besoin.
2 personnes n'ont pas réussi à installer Duo (pourtant...)
Skype entreprise qui permet la vidéo et l'audio seulement pour les personnes qui n'arrivent pas à l'installer parait la meilleure solution.


----------



## moderno31 (30 Mars 2020)

Zoom.us évidemment. Gratuit 40 min à 3 je crois
Je suis client. Je m'en sers une 15aine de fois par jours. Ya pas photo comparé à Skype Entreprise de misère...
Multi-plateforme, fonctionne sans forcément installer et permet aussi de partager l'écran de son smartphone. Pratique pour moi qui suis dans la mobilité.
Sinon il y a FreeConferenceCall.com


----------



## ze_random_bass (30 Mars 2020)

Thierry6 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> quelle est la meilleure application pour faire conf calls entre des personnes sur iOs et d'autres sur Android ?
> donc pas FaceTime
> besoin pour 5 personnes (dommage pour WhatsApp)
> ...



Salut,

les outils Microsoft (Teams ou  Skype) sont bien mais il faut un compte Microsoft pour Skype et un compte Office 365 pour Teams (à confirmer quand même). Zoom a le vent en poupe parce que plus fiable que Skype selon les retours que j’ai eu et je l’ai essayé récemment, ça marche bien. Mais il y a une grosse faille de sécurité sur les app iOS, sauf si tu ne trouves pas gênant de bosser gratuitement pour Facebook.

J’ai essayé Sitji, et c’est tout aussi bien que le reste en étant Open Source, léger, utilisable sur iOS, Android, Windows, bref tout bien. Pas de besoin de compte, pas d’infos collectées, gratuit, tu crées ton instance, tu invites tes contacts et hop ça marche !

a+


----------



## Thierry6 (31 Mars 2020)

oui pour zoom, il y a aussi cet article








						Le client macOS de Zoom ne respecte toujours aucune bonne pratique
					

À l’heure du confinement, tous les services de visioconférence ont le vent en poupe, mais c’est clairement Zoom qui sort son épingle du jeu. Jusque-là surtout utilisé dans les entreprises, ce service a trouvé de nombreux adeptes chez les particuliers. Il faut dire qu’il a plusieurs avantages ...




					www.macg.co
				




je vais regarder Sitji, merci


----------



## patxito (31 Mars 2020)

Outre les logiciels déjà mentionnés, il y a messenger, discord, et moins connu, Webex meetings.


----------



## moderno31 (5 Avril 2020)

Bonjour 
Zoom est sans doute victime de son succès. Je n'explique en effet pas les nombreux articles sécurité en ce moment.
Je suis client depuis 3 ans, je n'ai jamais eu de problème. Quand j'ai besoin je mets un mot de passe d'accès à mes réunions + autoriser l'accès. Quand cela arrive qu'un participant n'est pas reconnus, je peux le mettre en attente, c'est à dire le sortir de la réunion. En général pratique pour ceux qui ont coupé leur micro sans faire attention.


----------



## Viki33 (26 Avril 2020)

Le succès de Zoom n'est pas ses arrières plans mais sa simplicité déconcertante de mise en fonction par rapport à tous ses concurrents. Sans parler de la qualité et de l'accès gratuit à 100 pers pour 40 min


----------

